# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Mua ngay vé máy bay khuyến mãi 20% của Air Asia

## nguyenmytien

*Mua ngay vé máy bay khuyến mãi 20% của Air Asia*

Không áp dụng cố định cho bất kỳ điểm đến nào như các tuần trước, tuần này *Air Asia* tung ra chương trình khuyến mãi giảm 20% giá vé cho tất cả các hạng ghế, tất cả các chuyến bay từ nay đến cuối năm. Là hãng hàng không giá rẻ tốt nhất thế giới, *Air Asia* ngày càng được khách hàng Việt Nam yêu thích không chỉ bởi có cơ hội bay khắp khu vực với giá vé rẻ mà còn được phục vụ tận tình và chuyên nghiệp nhất.



Ngoài các tuyến cũ *Hà Nội/TP.HCM - Kuala Lumpur* hoặc *Bangkok*, đường bay mới từ *Đà Nẵng* đi *Kuala Lumpur* sẽ chính thức đón khách lên máy bay ngày 29/08/2014. Hiện có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi xoay quay đường bay mới này. Hãy tận dụng cơ hội đặt vé máy bay du lịch ngay !
Bạn cũng có thể đặt ngay tại FidiAir các loại vé từ *Kuala Lumpur* hoặc *Bangkok* đi khắp nước *Malaysia* và *Thái Lan*  hoặc *Singaporte* cũng với các loại vé *khuyến mãi 20%.*

Hoặc bạn có thể đi *Singapore* theo cách hoàn toàn khác lại là *TP.HCM - Kuala Lumpur - Johor Bahru*. Từ *Johor Bahru*, bạn có thể bắt xe đi tiếp đến Singapore sau đoạn đường khá ngắn.



Ngoài ra, *Air Asia* còn áp dụng chương trình *khuyến mãi 20%* cho các thành phố của các quốc gia: *Úc, Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Nepal, Sri Lanka,…*

*Chương trình áp dụng:*

Thời hạn đặt vé: 11/08/2014 – 17/08/2014Thời hạn bay: 12/08/2014 – 14/12/2014 
*Lưu ý:*

Số chỗ ngồi là hạn chế.Chương trình khuyến mại chỉ áp dụng đối với giá vé cơ bản (chưa thuế và phụ phí) 


Để giải đáp mọi thắc mắc cũng như tư vấn tốt nhất, hãy liên hệ ngay hôm nay!
*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*Công ty Cổ Phần FIDITOUR*
*Địa chỉ*: 129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp Hồ Chí Minh
*Điện Thoại:* (08) 39141414 ( ext: 419)
*Di động*: 0909.004.317
*Skype*: nguyenmytien317
*Yahoo:* fiditourveonline3

----------

